# Interesting



## Mcamnl (Jul 24, 2010)

I came home from work the other day to my wife talking about wanting to start a small garden.  (sounds like work) She is thinking raspberries. I comment that a nice wine can be made from those. "I know" she replies. "That's why I was thinking of those first."  
This might be work I can handle. As long as the kids don't eat them all first.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 24, 2010)

Plant enough for wine and kids.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

ya, plant plenty!
thornless blackberries would be fun, too!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> ya, plant plenty!
> thornless blackberries would be fun, too!



I planted thornless a couple years ago and man are they loaded this year. Kind of strange I know but I have a bunch of elephant garlic around it also.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I planted thornless a couple years ago and man are they loaded this year. Kind of strange I know but I have a bunch of elephant garlic around it also.



i planted 2 this year and will add more next spring. i planted garlic in my herb garden, so if they wind up in the same spot, we'll know it some kind of gardening gnome conspiracy, lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i planted 2 this year and will add more next spring. i planted garlic in my herb garden, so if they wind up in the same spot, we'll know it some kind of gardening gnome conspiracy, lol



LOL, my garlic was planted first then i decided to put in blackberries.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2010)

Mcamnl said:


> I came home from work the other day to my wife talking about wanting to start a small garden.  (sounds like work) She is thinking raspberries. I comment that a nice wine can be made from those. "I know" she replies. "That's why I was thinking of those first."
> This might be work I can handle. As long as the kids don't eat them all first.



Ain't that great! Someone thinking of a WINE GARDEN !


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> Ain't that great! Someone thinking of a WINE GARDEN !



sounds lovely


----------



## Mcamnl (Jul 24, 2010)

Went out to do a little plant shopping to get some ideas. 
She wants to do a peach tree or 2 also.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 24, 2010)

Runningwolf does your raspberries have a garlic taste


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2010)

They make one of the best wines out there and can be blended with lots of of other wines. I took best fruit wine with it using 8 lbs per gallon and then another 3 1/2 lbs per gallon f-pac and also took best mead with a raspberry Melomel. I also have sparkling raspberry wine on tap in the fridge and some carb apple raspberry wine.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Mcamnl said:


> Went out to do a little plant shopping to get some ideas.
> She wants to do a peach tree or 2 also.



go ahead and throw in a grape vine or two...might be fun...


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 24, 2010)

I planted a 20' row of red raspberries a few years ago and I really am glad I did. They make a really great wine. 

Larry


----------



## Mcamnl (Jul 24, 2010)

What kind of yield do you usually get out of a raspberry bush? 
I found a plant company about an hour from my house that has 12 plants for $30. That doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know what the yield per bramble would be. My row produced a little more than 14 lbs on the crop I just picked and froze over a 3 week or so period . What you originally plant in a skinny row really spreads out and what started as a row of a dozen or so Heritage raspberries is now about 4 foot wide. The brambles produce 2 crops then die. New brambles start growing each spring, they produce their first crop from late summer through early fall, then they produce their 2nd crop early summer the following year, then they die and get cut off, and the new brambles take over. Right now some of the new brambles are in bloom and stand over 6' tall. This spring I dug up a bunch of the suckers that sprung up in my lawn away from the row and have started a new row with them. More wine.


----------



## Mcamnl (Jul 26, 2010)

A guy I work with has a pretty good sized raspberry garden going. He offered to transplant some for me in a few weeks when he gets to pruning things back. They are a golden colored berry. Very sweet he tells me. 
Has anyone made wine with this variety before?


----------

